# 17 point buck



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

On Oct. 13 I took this 17 point buck. A lifetime deer for me. I have a 10 pointer hanging on my wall that scores 151 but he had a real wide spread but I think this one should score pretty close to that one. Only thing that sucks is only doe hunting from here on out. Well worth it though.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Awesome looking Buck, Congrats


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow , cool deer . Congratulations !


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

now that's a stud! CONGRATS on a deer any of us would be proud of.
sherman


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

The mass on that thing is huge. Congrats, what a deer.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

thats a terrific buck! congrats!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

A lot of mass there.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice Buck, John!!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the mass! How about a story on the hunt ?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ML1187 said:


> Love the mass! How about a story on the hunt ?


yeah we would love to hear the story behind getting such a great deer.
sherman


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That deer has character for sure. I tagged a buck early a few years ago. Got to do things like fish for steelhead and fall turkey hunt. Would gladly do it again. Great deer. Congrats.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Love the character and the mass! Congrats on a dandy buck!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow, that's an awesome deer! Congrats.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's an awesome buck. Congratulations.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Its a buck of a lifetime for me. I got drawn in a lottery hunt and the two weeks I had were Oct 8-21 and I missed the first weekend due a previous planned hunting trip to Southern Ohio. Which luckily I passed up an 8 pointer which would have scored around 120. So I went into the area I was drawn to hunt almost blind. I found a trail crossing a creek and set up on that. Around 1.5 hours later I saw a buck across the creek. I watched him for awhile when another buck came from the other direction. He was even bigger than the first buck. He had a drop tine and a lot of spread. He was at least a 10 pointer. The two started sparring not real heavy fighting but I could hear them hit antlers. Around 5 minutes later they seperated and the bigger one turned and went to the left. The other buck went right and started browsing. Then a doe came from the right and the buck saw her. He went up to her but she didnt want anything to do with him. About 5 minutes later she went back the way she came from and my buck started following her. The whole time I'm sitting in my stand watching all this. They all were just to far for a shot. I had my camera out and taking some pictures of them. As luck would have it the buck decided to walk down to the waters edge and get a drink, still to far for a shot. I wanted to get a picture of him drinking but tree limbs were in the way. Im thinking he is going to get a drink and go after the doe when all of a sudden he jumped in the creek and kind swam/walked to my side of the creek. I start freaking because I have my camera out taking pictures and my bow is laying behind me. I hurridly threw my phone down and grabbed my bow. Luckily he was taking his time walking towards me. I saw a big sycamore tree in front of where he was walking and aimed just left of the tree. I was going to shoot when he came walking from behind it. Out popped his nose, then antlers, then neck and I judged he when his vitals should have came out. Just as I shot he stopped and the arrow went through his neck and snapped his neck. He dropped on the spot. I gotta admit a lot of luck was involved in getting this deer. A few people asked why I shot this buck and didnt keep hunting for the bigger one. Don't know if I would have or not but I am only allowed to hunt this area until Oct. 21 and I work during the week, but I am extremely happy with this buck.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

That is an awesome buck, good job!


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Compound or crossbow ? What type of broad heads did you use ?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

CHOPIQ said:


> Thanks everyone. Its a buck of a lifetime for me. I got drawn in a lottery hunt and the two weeks I had were Oct 8-21 and I missed the first weekend due a previous planned hunting trip to Southern Ohio. Which luckily I passed up an 8 pointer which would have scored around 120. So I went into the area I was drawn to hunt almost blind. I found a trail crossing a creek and set up on that. Around 1.5 hours later I saw a buck across the creek. I watched him for awhile when another buck came from the other direction. He was even bigger than the first buck. He had a drop tine and a lot of spread. He was at least a 10 pointer. The two started sparring not real heavy fighting but I could hear them hit antlers. Around 5 minutes later they seperated and the bigger one turned and went to the left. The other buck went right and started browsing. Then a doe came from the right and the buck saw her. He went up to her but she didnt want anything to do with him. About 5 minutes later she went back the way she came from and my buck started following her. The whole time I'm sitting in my stand watching all this. They all were just to far for a shot. I had my camera out and taking some pictures of them. As luck would have it the buck decided to walk down to the waters edge and get a drink, still to far for a shot. I wanted to get a picture of him drinking but tree limbs were in the way. Im thinking he is going to get a drink and go after the doe when all of a sudden he jumped in the creek and kind swam/walked to my side of the creek. I start freaking because I have my camera out taking pictures and my bow is laying behind me. I hurridly threw my phone down and grabbed my bow. Luckily he was taking his time walking towards me. I saw a big sycamore tree in front of where he was walking and aimed just left of the tree. I was going to shoot when he came walking from behind it. Out popped his nose, then antlers, then neck and I judged he when his vitals should have came out. Just as I shot he stopped and the arrow went through his neck and snapped his neck. He dropped on the spot. I gotta admit a lot of luck was involved in getting this deer. A few people asked why I shot this buck and didnt keep hunting for the bigger one. Don't know if I would have or not but I am only allowed to hunt this area until Oct. 21 and I work during the week, but I am extremely happy with this buck.


a good buck in the hand is better than a bigger one in the bush. I couldn't have passed on this buck in the hopes of getting the bigger one. GREAT STORY I loved reading it.
sherman


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Great buck & story!


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome buck! If you don't mind me asking which lottery hunt was it ? Thanx


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Cool buck! love the double brow tines on both sides! Congrats.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Awesome buck! Great story.


----------



## daletitan (Jan 29, 2015)

CHOPIQ said:


> On Oct. 13 I took this 17 point buck. A lifetime deer for me. I have a 10 pointer hanging on my wall that scores 151 but he had a real wide spread but I think this one should score pretty close to that one. Only thing that sucks is only doe hunting from here on out. Well worth it though.


That's a great buck! now you can enjoy the rest of the season ever if you are only doe hunting., Congrats


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Thakns everyone. Took him to the taxidermist last night and he said hes had quite a few bucks already this year that have 10 or more points.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

slashbait said:


> Awesome buck! If you don't mind me asking which lottery hunt was it ? Thanx


HOLY CRAPOLLA !!!Being lucky is ALWAYS better than being good.GREAT BUCK!Tell those people that suggested that you should of waited for a bigger one that next year you'll be counting on their help in finding one for you.(LOL)


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> Thakns everyone. Took him to the taxidermist last night and he said hes had quite a few bucks already this year that have 10 or more points.


Lol, good photo. Where's the car seat? Safety first Chop


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A buck of a lifetime for sure. 

Congrats to ya!


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Beautiful deer thanks for sharing!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Got my deer meat back the Friday, it showed the weigh in weight after head and cape taken off and gutted. It was 183 pounds. Got four boxes of meat out of it. Figured it went a little over 250 on the hoof.


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

CHOPIQ said:


> On Oct. 13 I took this 17 point buck. A lifetime deer for me. I have a 10 pointer hanging on my wall that scores 151 but he had a real wide spread but I think this one should score pretty close to that one. Only thing that sucks is only doe hunting from here on out. Well worth it though.


CONGRATS


----------

